# Lomustine for canine B-cell lymphoma



## GoldenMom4 (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with their golden being treated with lomustine for lymphoma? My 5-year-old (6 next month) female golden was diagnosed with B-cell lymphoma back in September and has been on the CHOP protocol since then. She has been doing well on it, but has had several delays when her WBCs were too low. In those instances, her vet postponed treatment until the following week to give her counts a chance to recover.

She received her last treatment two weeks ago (vincristine) and everything checked out on her bloodwork and Dr. said her lymph nodes looked good, but he decided to move her to an every-two-weeks schedule since she has had several delays due to the low WBCs.

We went back for her next scheduled treatment yesterday (doxorubicin), but the vet said he was not going to administer it because she appears to have relapsed and her lymph nodes have started swelling up again. He said he was going to switch her to lomustine, which is given by pill every three weeks, and also start her on a daily supplement that would counteract or reduce the likelihood of the lomustine affecting her liver. He said he anticipates or hopes to see improvement after one or two treatment cycles and that a total of five treatments will be given if the lomustine appears to do what it is supposed to do.

Just wondering if anyone else's golden has been on this medication and what their experience with it was. I am very upset after yesterday's news and am not sure what to think at this point.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

!7 years ago I had a 5 yr old male golden who was treated with lomustine for a T-cell lymphoma, specifically Mycosis Fungoides. He got the pill every three weeks with blood tests in between. He tolerated it quite well. I do remember he threw up the night of his very first dose, but after that he didn't have much of a problem. He was also given 400mg of SAMe and 600 I.U. of Vit E twice daily on certain days to help his liver. That combo helped bring his liver values back to normal within the time between the doses of chemo. He survived for 10 months on this protocol before it stopped working. But he had the cancer for 2 1/2 years before he was diagnosed, so he may have been able to have more time had he been diagnosed sooner. Nowadays they may have better supplemental treatment. I'm so sorry about your girl. I hope she does well with the treatment. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dockdiver (Nov 3, 2021)

Our girl finished with CHOP and 2 months later came out of remission. She was then started on CCNU. Did not have one side effect (had some with CHOP). Would never know she was even taking chemo. It was actually easier on her than then CHOP. Sorry you have to deal with this nasty disease. Best wishes


----------

